# Frage zu Steam - anderen beim spielen zuschauen?



## Holyangel (25. Juni 2017)

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, was man machen muss, um bei Freunden zuschauen zu können.
Habe das mit einem Kumpel versucht, aber wir warten immer nach der Anfrage nach einer Antwort und später steht, dass die Übertragung zurzeit nicht verfügbar ist...


----------



## Elektrostuhl (26. Juni 2017)

In den Steam-Einstellungen auch die Übertragung aktiviert?


----------



## Holyangel (26. Juni 2017)

Der Übertragungsstatus ist inaktiv und habe keine Ahnung, wie ich das ändern kann... wenn ich auf inaktiv drücke, steht da nur, dass die Übertragung derzeit nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (26. Juni 2017)

Inaktiv bedeutet nur, dass gerade nicht übertragen wird. Ansonsten stünde dort deaktiviert. Anfrage dann annehmen, wenn du nur Freunde z.B. zulässt. Oder einladen geht auch und mehr ist das eigentlich nicht. Kannst mich aber auch gerne auf Steam anhauen.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (4. Juli 2017)

Ich hab das bei mir so eingestellt das Freunde einfach zuschauen können ohne meine Bestätigung weil diese extra Bestätigung den Spielfluss sonst stört.


----------

